# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Femrave iu pëlqejnë meshkujt me mjekër

## gimche

*Femrave iu pëlqejnë meshkujt me mjekër

Meshkujt që mbajnë mjekra kërkohen më shumë nga femrat dhe janë më të mirë në seks- ka treguar një hulumtim i realizuar në Australi.*

Gjashtë nga dhjetë femra australiane konsiderojnë se meshkujt me qime në fytyrë janë më atraktivë seksualisht në raport me ata që rruhen. Ky është rezultat i studimit të cilin e ka realizuar Jigsaw Strategic Research, në të cilin janë përfshirë meshkuj dhe femra të moshave ndërmjet 16 dhe 34 vjeç.

Ndërkohë, rreth 2/3 e meshkujve të anketuar janë përgjigjur se mjekra e rregulluar mirë u jep shanse më të mëdha për të zënë femra. Rreth 75% e meshkujve kanë pohuar se qimet në fytyrë i bëjnë të ndjehen më joshës. Ndërsa 68% e meshkujve konsiderojnë se mjekra u jep më shumë personalitet.

Nga ana tjetër, femrat mendojnë se meshkujt që mbajnë mjekër kanë më shumë individualitet, janë elegantë dhe kanë prirje aventureske. /Telegrafi/

----------


## PINK

Ska femra australiane ketu. Sna intereso shume. 

Mjekra nuk u shkon te gjitheve, vetem disave. Nje % e vogel. Te tjeret eshte mire te rruhen. Lol

----------


## dollar

gimcja i ben qefin vetes :pa dhembe: 

hic mos e rruj...mjekren lol

se femrat australiane vdesin per ty :perqeshje: 


myslyman shqiptare krenar je, mjeker ke, c'te mungon me teper ty :pa dhembe:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

pak mjeker duket mire ama "plaku i vitit te ri" mjeker me duket shume e piste dhe e shpifur...imagine how many food particles are hiding inside the beard

----------


## Disa

Eshte e vertet,edhe pse une nuk kam mjekerr.
Por e di shum mire qe femrat kan deshire,qe mashkulli te pakten,te kete pak mjekerr,ne menyre qe te duket me Burr!

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Rexhi po rritet cupa yll yll... :buzeqeshje: 

Mashkull me lesh ne fytyr ??  pupupu smjafton leshi neper pjeset e tjera tashi me nejt dhe pa u rrujt lart .. 
Jo re jo mashkull pa lesh ka lezet smoth si byc baby  :pa dhembe:

----------


## kleos

Ku i gjeni kto mor aman .

----------


## kitty_ket

:S  mua s'me pelqejne djemte (perdor kete term pasi djemt me terheqin,ende small per burra,lol)  me mjeker.....se di ndjesia kur te puthin......blleah,sikur po te cpojn me gjilpere,dhe tim ate perpiqem ta puth sa me pak (perseri shprehja e mesiperme),jo me amoren (hipotetikisht duke folur)....le qe,nqs ka mjeker hiqet nga lista e mundesive,nqs vendos me pas ateher do i duhet te vendos o mjekren o mua.....lol

----------


## Disa

Sami Yusuf,A nuk eshte facer ky tipi??!!

----------


## PINK

> Eshte e vertet,edhe pse une nuk kam mjekerr.
> Por e di shum mire qe femrat kan deshire,qe mashkulli te pakten,te kete pak mjekerr,ne menyre qe te duket me Burr!


Aty duket burreria ?  :ngerdheshje: 

Ka lezet mashkulli kur i shkelqen fitira. Si beb. E ta puthesh gjithe qef.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

varret cfare mjekre ...psh mjekrra pa mustaqe eshte si lesh ****

----------


## Izadora

Mashkulli me mjeker duket me burreror, por me pak mjeker lol
si  foto  post 9 siper  :ngerdheshje: 


Ps. sa shpejt qe shkruni mer  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

Ka lezet mashkulli me icik mjeker... per te tregu qe eshte burre tamom, ene jo bura pa mjekra...lol, jo po te hedhi edhe icik krem te zbusi lekurn... pfffff
Pervec mjekres, edhe zeri icik i ngjirur nga alkoli edhe duhani, ene perfekt cuni, sic i ka hije

----------


## besa.a.best

Eshte e vertet ne lidhje me ate studimin e bere shumica e femrave preferojn meshkujt me mjekerr sepse duket me burnor  :ngerdheshje:  mirepo jo gjithkujt mund ti ngjaje mjekra nvaret nga tiparet e fytyres mashkullore mirpo edhe mjekra eshte dicka poztive dhe ngjall atrakcione per gjinin e kundert.

P.S Sami Yusuf i papare eshte ..facer  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ja kshu e dashkan australianet ... :pa dhembe:

----------


## dollar

burri duket nga i coglioni mer, jo nga tonelatat e leshit ne surrat :pa dhembe: 

nejse gimcja qe ka hap temen do e nxjerri tek feja myslymone, e di un, meshkujt myslymon me mjeker jan shekshi hahahahahaha

----------


## gimche

Jo shiqoni kur e solla temen e pash aty e kishin venë foton e një modeli me pak mjeker, andaj edhe qellimi është më pak mjeker.

P.s sikur antari Disa qe ka sjell, kjo sa për t'i grithur femrat kur ti puthim :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fattlumi

Kur permendet mjekerr duhet bere pakez dallim se qfare mjekrre.
Kete lloj 


Apo kete lloj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Ka lezet mashkulli me icik mjeker... per te tregu qe eshte burre tamom, ene jo bura pa mjekra...lol, jo po te hedhi edhe icik krem te zbusi lekurn... pfffff
> Pervec mjekres, edhe zeri icik i ngjirur nga alkoli edhe duhani, ene perfekt cuni, sic i ka hije


Qimet ne fytyre , jane tregues i hormoneve mashkullore .
Jo shume ,se pastaj hyjne tek orangotango   :ngerdheshje: 


Zeri i ngjirur tregon se cuni edhe nje cik ,po ik tek te shumtit.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Rexhi po rritet cupa yll yll...
> 
> Mashkull me lesh ne fytyr ??  pupupu smjafton leshi neper pjeset e tjera tashi me nejt dhe pa u rrujt lart .. 
> Jo re jo mashkull pa lesh ka lezet smoth si byc baby


flm walchi...por smooth si byc baby kur smund ta ken, do ishte nje arritje e madhe    :pa dhembe:

----------

